# [SOLVED] MS Outlook 2007 will not send e-mails to hotmail accounts



## dr_horse (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi, the subject pretty much says it all. I'm using WinXP sp2 with Office 2007 enterprise edition.

When I try and send an email to a hotmail account I get an immedate reply saying:

"
The following recipient(s) cannot be reached:

'[email protected]' on 17/01/2008 18:02
553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1)

"

Any ideas? I'm sure it's a quick fix for those in the know...

thanks in advance.


----------



## dr_horse (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: MS Outlook 2007 will not send e-mails to hotmail accounts*

S'ok I fixed it by specifying that "my outgoing server (SMTP) requires authentication" and entering my log-on username and password.


----------

